# [Pathfinder] BrOp's Burnt Offerings IC Thread



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 20, 2008)

BURNT OFFERINGS:





CHAPTER 1: PROLOGUE​

[SBLOCK=SIVAN, VARISIAN PALADIN TO SHELYN]
You woke up changed this morning.

Opening your eyes, you looked around the room and saw a foreign, yet strangely familiar environment.  You were lying in a small cot in a darkened room, the breathing of dozens of sleeping bodies around you.

You slowly got to your feet and noticed for the first time that you were clothed in only a simple, white loincloth.  Padding barefoot toward the door, you pushed aside the heavy brocaded fabric to reveal a quiet town bathed in gobs of silver moonlight.  Looking up at the moon you thought that2 it looked strange, somehow, not quite right.  It seemed larger than you had ever seen it before, and made you feel slightly claustrophobic.  The desire to reach up 
and brush it away with your hand was almost overwhelming.

Tearing your eyes from the sky you focused on your immediate surroundings.  This was a town quite different from the one you knew, with squat, single-story homes made from smooth bricks with rounded doors.  Smoke from cooking fires rose from many of the structures, and looking past your immediate surroundings you noticed that you were in a vast sea of similar houses.

Before you had time to truly orient yourself and decide on what this all might mean, a shadow fell across you.  Looking up you saw an immense humanoid shape blocking half the sky, its long, long arms reaching down to grab you.  
As its barn-sized hands got closer you noticed a strange smell of brimstone and earth momentarily before being swallowed in its mighty grasp.

With a shock you woke again, this time for real.  Looking about you saw that you were in a simple bed in the guest house of the new cathedral in Sandpoint.  The sun was just creeping over the horizon.  It was the day of the dedication, the day that you had been preparing for.  You struggled to remember the dream you had just woken from, but it was fading, already being pushed aside by the many tasks ahead for you.

Your first job should be to track down the Varisian artist Chaine.  You left him last night still putting the finishing touches on one of the smaller murals of the chapel dedicated to your patron goddess.  He had said that he had received new inspiration from Shelyn and wanted to put it down before it left him.  You hoped he was finished.

The dedication of the new cathedral is this afternoon, and you are the only representative of your faith in this small burg.  If things go poorly it will not reflect well upon the chosen of the Eternal Rose.[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=MELLISANDE, GNOME SORCERER]
"They finally get it!"

The world has never made complete sense to you.  Sure, you understand that trees grow out of the ground, that birds can fly, that goblins are maniacal, homicidal and craven but somehow ... you think it should be different.  Why does rain have to fall down, why can't it fall up?  Why can't a person get up in the morning and decide how many eyes she wants to have?  She should be able to, but she can't; at least not most of the time.

Every time you have tried to talk to someone about this you get strange looks.  You get such strange looks that you decided long ago not to tell anyone else about it, to just keep it to yourself.  It still bothers you, though.  It bothers you that people just don't seem to get it.  Well, that they didn't get it until a few weeks ago.

It was on a lovely Rova afternoon that you were taking a long walk through the Ravenroost forest for no good reason.  You had had enough of the people of Sandpoint for the day telling you where to go, what to do and how to dress.  You just wanted to get away from all the nagging for a few hours, and the nearby Ravenroost seemed the perfect place to do that.

Rounding a corner of the game trail you came across a disturbing scene.  Two human men were bent over the body of a dying doe which they seemed to have just brought down with crossbows.  Now technically hunting is legal in the Ravenroost, but you knew these two hooligans were up to no good.  They were bent over the deer which lay on its side, stabbing it repeatedly with their daggers.

Infuriated with their cruelty you rushed forward, slamming hard into the taller of the two men.  Your momentum caused you both to tumble to the ground, and the hunter was quickly on top of you.  As his hands wrapped around your small neck something strange happened.  It felt as if your head was splitting open and all of your thoughts, hopes, desires, and dreams came spilling out, engulfing your assailant in a bright green glow.

Jerking back he stumbled to his feet with a dazed and slightly bemused expression on his face.  He looked as if he were trying to formulate a thought that wasn't quite coalescing in his mind.  "But, but, but," he mumbled and then started to laugh uncontrollably.  His companion looked on in horror, thinking that his friend had lost his mind and quickly scampered off into the underbrush.  You looked into the laughing man's eyes and suddenly realized that somehow you had made him understand.  You had made him see things through your eyes, and obviously his human brain could not handle it.  Still a bit shocked by what had happened you ran off back to Sandpoint.

Most gnomes have a connection to the arcane, have the ability to conjure minor glamers and tricks, but you have never heard of anyone with your talent.  Where does it come from?  Why did it appear so suddenly?

Needing answers, you woke up this morning and decided to visit the only other gnome in Sandpoint, Veznutt Parooh.  He is an elderly historian who runs an overflowing library known as The Way North, located next door to the White Deer Inn by the North Gate.[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=ARAHMID, HALF-ORC ... ORPHAN]You've been walking around hungry and in a panic today.

Yesterday was like many others before it.  You had spent the day casing a few of the better establishments of Sandpoint.  There was Marver Kesk's jeweler's shop on Church Street near the new cathedral.  Even though he hired enough local rough "talent" to stand around and scare away the casual thieves, you had noticed that he had a habit of leaving the front door unlocked when he headed out.  You'd even seen his wife Pennae berate him about this very subject as she dragged him out of the White Deer late at night.  You had also had gotten a few ideas regarding an alchemist's shop on Raven Street called Bottled Solutions.  Nisk Tander's wares would not be easy to fence, but you were sure that they would fetch a decent price.

In the evening you headed for your favorite place in town, Fatman's Feedbag on Shark Alley by the docks.  Sure it isn't as pretty as the White Deer, and the food isn't as good as in the Rusty Dragon, but it attracts more of your kind of crowd and the beer was cheap.  Although bar fights are common in the Feedbag, the owner Gressel Tenniwar, an enormous bear of a man, ends them quickly.

You staggered your way to the flophouse on Whisker street and paid the curmudgeonly Varisian owner a few coppers for a pallet and blanket.  Thanks to a few of the watery ales you could even fall sleep despite the snoring of the sailors and dockworkers all around you.

This morning you woke up and immediately noticed two things.  The first and most distressing, or so you thought, was that you had obviously been robbed during the night.  Your money pouch was missing although all of your belongings and equipment were still on hand.  Secondly, and this is what really got to you, you found a single copper penny lying on your chest with both sides defaced.  You'd seen this before, it was a token from the Sczarni, an organization of Varisian robbers, murderers and smugglers found up and down the Lost Coast.  They gave them to folk in order to scare them off, to warn them that this was their territory, and that competition would not be tolerated.  Quickly gathering your belongings, you headed out into the day.

Today all of the Varisians you pass on the street seem to have a sinister air about them, to be staring at you when your back was turned.  You know that not all of them can be criminals, but you just can't shake the feeling that you are no longer welcome in Sandpoint.

Lucky for you, today is the celebration of the Swallowtail Festival, an annual fall celebration of the goddess Desna.  Vendors have been setting up their stalls and passing out free food and drink to the townsfolk.  There are even supposed to be speeches (not very exciting) and perhaps fireworks along with more free food.  You may not have any money, but at least your belly will not go empty today.

Now you just have to figure out what your next step will be.  Stay in Sandpoint and take your chances with the Sczarni, or tuck your tail between your legs and head back to Magnimar, or even worse, Korvosa.  But without money, how would you get there?  Questions like these are beginning to pile up, and you don't like the answers that are presenting themselves.[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=SAKTOUK, HALF-ORC FOLLOWER OF IRORI]You have begun to worry that you are loosing your mind.

Sandpoint has not been an easy place to be.  First there was the way that everyone looked at your with disdain in their eyes.  The only other half-orc in town with any visibility was Gorvi, a heavily tattooed lummox who was the village's trash collector.  You had gotten so used to the friendships of the other devotees of Windsong Abbey, that you had forgotten how cruel the rest of the world could be.  The children here would point and laught, and even throw stones from time to time when they knew you wouldn't catch them.  Adults would not speak to you unless they absolutely had to, so put off were they by your mixed heritage.

As if how people treated you wasn't bad enough, you have recently started having trouble with your temper again.  It took years of focus and meditation at the Abbey to bring your natural orc temperament under control, to resist the urge to simply bully and force your way through any obstacle, whether physical or spiritual. Yet within a week of arriving in Sandpoint,  you could feel your temper begin to flare up again at the slightest provocation.  At first you thought that this was due to your new, inhospitable surroundings, that you were simply out of your element.  You longed to go back to Windsong, to try and convince the elders that they had made a mistake sending you out, but then thought better of it.

Just as you were about to leave town and try to make your way to Magnimar you came across a small house on the ill-named backstreet called Rat Alley.  It was long for its size and made of sturdy stone (unlike most of the houses in the village), but what caught you attention was the construction of the front door.  It had a round lintel and a single door knob placed in the center resembling the head of a tiger.  You had seen designs such as these in the Vudrani training manuals the monks had used to teach you of Irori.

Cautiously you knocked and the door was soon answered by a young Vudrani woman in simple clothes similar to your own.  Seeing your similar attire she spoke a few words in Vudran, a quizzical look on her face.  Realizing that you did not understand her, she switched into the Common tongue, "Are you a follower of the Master of Masters?"[/SBLOCK]

OOC THREAD

ROGUE'S GALLERY THREAD

INFORMATION THREAD


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2008)

Sivan washes himself and watches his body in a mirror. While he had been often wounded, all his wounds healed wihout scaring, a small boon bestowed by his goddess. Only clothed in a bit linecloth, he goes through his training exercises with his glaive, that also doubles as his morning meditations. 
After a bath, using only a trace amount of rose oil, he dons his polished armor and decorates his glaive with feathers in all colors of the rainbow. This, his armor and weapon, that shows everyone his dedication to Shelyn, will he wear at this important day. It is his duty to perform all his works with the approtiate grace.
On his way out, he greets the other priests and starts his search for Chaine (and maybe something to eat).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2008)

*Mellisande & The Gnome Sage*

(OOC - Not sure if you want sblocks on these. Let me know if so, and I'll add 'em in.)

It was a bright, shiny day outside reflected Mellisande as she embarked on the first leg of her journey to find Veznutt Parooh. The kind of day a raven or crow would like to grab in horrible gnarled talons and weave into a nest. One might think the epic tale of this particular adventure would be a bit foreshortened by the fact that she'd actually stayed in the common room of the inn that was immediately adjacent to the library where Parooh normally could be found.

One would be wrong.

She'd gotten halfway there when the scent of fine breads from the bakery caught her sensitive gnome gnose, and sent her scampering down the street with rapid pattering footsteps to see about some breakfast. And of course, there was a merchant cart of stained, blown glass trinkets that kept her busy for awhile, even if she couldn't afford any of it...much to the merchant's consternation. Then she had to go to the harbor to steal some fish guts from where the fishermen cleaned their catches, so she could feed the cats that had nested over in a secluded cul de sac between the smithy and his house. The she-cat was about to have kittens, and it was important she have food. Mellisande let the feline lick her fingers clean, then gave her a kiss on the top of her head and realized the morning was getting on and she still hadn't seen the sage!

The gnome swung past the temple to quickly wash her fishy hands in the holy water bowl when no one was watching...then onward to the library...and destiny!


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2008)

*Saktouk, half-orc monk*

Saktouk stuttered a moment, thinking. Finally he said, [color=[COLOR="Green"]"I follow Irori, master of the self. Which, I suppose, is the master of all."[/COLOR]

He pauses then, unsure of himself (which seems to be his response to everything since coming to Sandpoint). He hopes his natural curiosity hasn't brought him to yet more trouble. He needs no more obstacles while in town.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 24, 2008)

*Arahmid, Half-orc Rogue*

Arahmid started the day in a bad mood and with good reason. He thought he had been careful in Sandpoint but the Sczarni had found him out. His first thought was to give a good beating to the first Varisian who happened to cross his way. But no, that was just a stupid idea born out of anger. Arahmid calmed down by slowly sharpening his weapons. While soothing, it didn't help with the decision making. What should he do ? Walking around the town didn't help either as he couldn't shake the feeling that every Varisians he met were out to get him.   Damn the humans and their endless scheming ! Couldn't they just leave him alone ? Sometimes Arahmid wishes he was back in Belkzen where things were at least simplier. But then he remembers the beatings ...

There was just no easy answers ... He would have liked to confront the Sczarni but where could he go for that and what were his chances ? He could leave but without any money he wouldn't get very far. Besides, he would just get tangled up in another plot of some organization. In the end, Arahmid decided that he would first attend the festivities and see what he could do after that. He would just have to deal with things as they come up. For now, Arahmid headed back to Fatman's to wait for the start of the celebration. He just hoped Gressel was willing to let him keep a tab.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sivan*

Sivan makes his way to the western wing of the cathedral which houses the shrines dedicated to Shelyn and Gozreh.  Through stained-glass windows he looks out past the Old Light to the sea beyond.  It is a clear day, the first of the autumnal season, and the waves of the Varisian Gulf seem calm and measured.

Opening the small gate to the shrine of his patron goddess, Sivan notices his friend Chaine asleep on a stool, his painter's pallet still held in his left hand.  The mural he has been working on looks finished, which is a good thing since the cathedral is being dedicated today and it would reflect badly upon the goddess and her faithful if her shrine were incomplete.

The paladin studies his friend's exceptional work, which depicts a pair of young lovers holding hands as they walk through a wood with Shelyn watching on approvingly.  Stepping closer to the mural, Sivan studies the faces of the lovers which Chaine has depicted with breathtaking realism.  Instead of the blissful innocence of young love, however, the holy warrior finds that the face of the boy is filled with unbridled lust and that the young girl's face is turned away in fear and apprehension.  Such a depiction goes against all of the tenets of Shelyn's faith, she being a deity of true love and beauty, and in such a place borders on heresy.

Sensing his presence, Chaine slowly wakens from his slumber, rubbing his eyes and yawning.  "Well, my friend, it look me nearly all night but I finished it!  I hope Father Zantus does not mind dedicating a cathedral whose paint has yet to dry."  Noticing the look on the paladin's face, Chaine's expression darkens with concern, "What is it?  What is wrong?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mellisande*

Mellisande exits the cathedral after washing her hands, only to find that the square is filling with people.  Over two dozen different merchants, taverns, and peddlers are setting up stands and stalls decorated with flags of many colors, bright ribbons and fine cloth.  Directly in front of the church's main entrance, carpenters are putting the finishing touches on a speaker's platform while the town tailor and his assistant bring in the bunting which will be hung from it.

A few yards away a young boy hands out handbills to the gathering townsfolk, advertising a new production at the Sandpoint Theater.  In a different section, Rynshinn Povalli, the half-elven proprietess of Verna's Fine Clothing has set up a table where she hands out beautifully tailored sashes decorated with cloth butterflies.  Next to her, Ameiko Kaijitsu, the Minkai owner of Sandpoint's oldest tavern, the Rusty Dragon, is setting up a stall.  The smell of her famous curried salmon is already wafting about the square.

Just as she is about to get completely sidetracked by all the preparations for the Swallowtail Festival, Mellisande spots Veznutt Parooh coming down Church Street, deep in a heated argument with his best friend Ilsoari Gandethus, the headmaster of Turandarok Academy.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

*Saktouk*

The Vudrani woman nods and folds her hands in front of her in the manner of a greeting of her people.  "May the peace of the Master be with you, brother.  You are welcome to come in and meditate, or do you seek something else?"  She turns her head to the side as if listening to a far off voice and waits for your answer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sivan & Chaine, Cathedral*

"Look at the faces, you have painted!" Sivan says angry, using his willpower not to shout in this holy place and alerting others to this desaster. "Are you a follower of Shelyn? This looks more like an obscene picture of the Calistria cult. Hurry, perhaps you can still save it!"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sivan*

A look of genuine confusion on his face, Chaine turns toward the wall mural to see what the paladin is talking about. "By the gods!" he shouts, clamping his hands over his mouth to keep himself from yelling any more.  Now severely panicked he takes a few deep breathes in order to get himself under control.

"I swear to you, Sivan, this is not what I painted," his voice a tightly controlled whisper.  "I mean, I guess I painted it because I recognize my own work, but I tell you that I did not paint it!  When I fell asleep last night, it did not look like this.  I don't know what happened to me."  At this he breaks down and begins to sob quietly, covering his face with his arms in shame.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sivan & Chaine, Cathedral*

"Don't cry. You are the only one who still may fix this. You can change it, can you? Just some details in their expressions. I trust you, that this blasphemy was not your wish. Some evil influence has corrupted your work." As Sivan says the last words, some dark fragments of his dreams seep into his consciousness.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 25, 2008)

*Sivan*

Controlling his sobs, Chaine nods in agreement.  "Yes, yes, I can fix this, I can fix this.  The dedication is not until tonight and the first worship won't be for a few more days."  He picks up his paints and begins mixing them again, trying to replicate the palate of colors he had been using the night before.

He pauses momentarily from his work, looking up at Sivan.  "How did this happen, Sivan?  I am scared, I do not understand."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2008)

Mellisande gapes. Oh RIGHT! That guy!

She patters over to him, calling, "Veznutt Parooh! Veznutt Parooh!" 

When she reaches him the gnome barely glances at his companion and gives him a quick, "Hi," before assaulting Parooh with, "The other day I was in the woods and some men caught me and, well before that they were killing a deer, and I tried to stop...I mean it was already dead, but they were hurting it, so I..."

She takes a deep breath and blurts, "I made them laugh! You have to tell me what's happening!"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 25, 2008)

*Mellisande*

Both Veznutt Parooh and his human companion stop dead in their tracks, flabbergasted by the young gnome woman.  Clearing his throat he holds up his hands in a futile effort to get her to stop talking.  When he sees a break in her stream of conversation he says "Vezret kimah doolah?  Iznat avera moont?"  _(OOC: He is speaking in gnome.)_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

*Sivan & Chaine, Cathedral*

"I don't know my friend, I don't know. Perhaps this is a test of our faith. Do you need anything else or may I help you somehow with your work?" Sivan says to Chaine.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Both Veznutt Parooh and his human companion stop dead in their tracks, flabbergasted by the young gnome woman.  Clearing his throat he holds up his hands in a futile effort to get her to stop talking.  When he sees a break in her stream of conversation he says "Vezret kimah doolah?  Iznat avera moont?"  _(OOC: He is speaking in gnome.)_




The sage's words have the effect of shutting Mellisande up, and so can't be considered a complete failure, despite her having no idea what he said. On the other hand, let it never be contemplated that mere lack of comprehension ever dissuaded Mellisande from a conversation.

She frowns and tries to divine the content of his words by pure gut instinct.

"Uh...yes, your hat is very nice...and thank you for that wonderful compliment, only I really need your sage...ossity right now."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 26, 2008)

*Mellisande*

The old gnome begins to shake his head and gives Mellisande an odd look.  Switching back into Common he states, "You don't speak our language, do you?  That is very odd.  Were you raised by humans?  That is fascinating!  If only I could map your brain and see how it works ... but that may be impossible."

Taking Mellisande by the hand he walks with her down Church street toward all the goings on, "Tell me, child.  What is it that I can help you with?  And what exactly do you mean when you say that you made someone laugh?  Do you mean you can tell amusing stories?  That is a fascinating talent to have!"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2008)

Mellisande nods, riding the tide of the elder gnome's thoughts with the effortless grace of a native Islander surfer; the Big Kahuna, if you will, of non-sequitors.

"It is, but this is even better," she tells him.

And then she concentrates hard, trying to recapture whatever it was that had filled her before. For a moment it feels to her as if the thoughts in her head, in her memories, are made of tangled up goo...that she can carefully grab then recklessly shove up and out through her arm, her hand, into the sage!

(Laffin' touch!)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 26, 2008)

*Sivan*

The painter shakes his head, "No, my friend, I have all that I need here.  The acolytes have been taking good care of my needs.  All I can ask is that you pray for me."  Chaine lets out a heavy sigh, "If only I could use my magic to make this all go away, but alas, I fear there is nothing of help in my spellbook.  Now if you will excuse me, Sivan, I have work to do."  With this he turns back to his work and continues his preparations.

You make your way out of the western chapel into the central courtyard of the cathedral.  Open to the sky, this is the only part of the grounds which was left unchanged after the old chapel burnt down five years ago.  It is a circular area thirty paces across surrounding a set of seven standing stones themselves surrounding a circular stone altar.  These stones served the Varisians for centuries as a place of worship to Desna.  Although the head of the cathedral, High Priest Zantus, is a devotee of the dream goddess, the entire structure is ecumenical, housing chapels to the most commonly worshiped gods of the Lost Coast: Erastil, Abadar, Shelyn, Gozreh, Sarenrae and Desna.

You met the High Priest yesterday and generally received a positive impression.  A human of obvious Chelaxian heritage, he took over from the well-love Father Tobyn who perished with his daughter in the same fire that destroyed the church.  He had been a student of Father Tobyn's who has since distinguished himself as a capable leader who is very open about matters of faith and has slipped into the role of adviser for worshipers of other gods of Sandpoint with ease.

As you enter the couryard you find an acolyte of Desna dressed in brightly colored robes sweeping.  She hums a tune to herself, and seems to have not heard you come in.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 26, 2008)

*Arahmid*

With the dedication of the Sandpoint cathedral today and the Swallowtail festival on top of that the town is abuzz with excitement.  Farmers from the hinterlands have been arriving all day long, and there are even a few visitors from faraway Magnimar walking around.  Merchants, tinkers, and craftsmen have been arriving to sell their wares and take advantage of the light festival atmosphere to sell some of their less popular items.

The good people of the Lost Coast are not the only ones in town taking advantage of the festivities, however.  Thieves, cutthroats, pirates and highwaymen have come out of the woodwork to prey on the masses.  In response, the town guard has called up its reserves and are trying to maintain a visible presence on the dirt roads of Sandpoint.

Just as you turn the corner on Salmon street you see a small altercation happening in front of Fatman's Feedbag.  Two green-as-grass guardsmen are attempting to wrestle a tough-looking guy to the ground, while a group of unsavory characters are gathering around them.  Although the young guardsmen seem to have the man they are fighting under control, you notice _(OOC: made Visual Perception check)_ that another man standing behind them has just drawn a wicked-looking Qadiran dagger from his belt and is advancing towards them.  They are obviously not aware of the danger they are in.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 26, 2008)

*Arahmid, Half-orc Rogue*

Arahmid considers his situation for a split moment. Getting in good graces with some guards might be good for his future. It's not like Arahmid has a lot of friends in the criminal world of this town. Besides, stealing and intimidating people is one thing, but giving them a knife in the back is quite another.

Stealthy, Arahmid approaches the dagger wielding thug and tries to grab his weapon arm. Maintaining a firm, strong grip, he speaks softly. *"Are you sure you're not making a grave mistake, 'friend' ?"*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Let's test the grapple rules  ! I guess this could also be an unarmed disarm attempt but in any case _Stealth_ +5 to surprise him and thus avoid an AoO. CMB +3 vs DC 15 + the thug's CMB (ie doesn't look good). See the Glossary for the effect of being grappled. If Arahmid can't surprise and avoid an AoO, he will just move in front of the thug, draw his own dagger and say the same thing. 

Arahmid also uses _dodge_ (swift action). _Intimidate_ +3 if applicable.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

*Sivan & Sarina, Courtyard*

"Good morning Sarina, I hope you have slept well. I'm really excited about today. What about you?" Sivan asks Sarina. A small part of him wants to know if other strange things happened, but the bigger part just liked the girl. Even as she was the follower of another deity, he movements were a worship to Shelyn.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 28, 2008)

*Sivan*

The acolyte looks up and greets Sivan with a curteous nod and a smile, "Good morning, sir.  Yes, thank you, I slept very well."  Not quite knowing what else to talk to the paladin about she continues sweeping slightly awkwardly.

Just as you are about to think she will not engage again she mentions, "Oh sir, I almost forgot!  High Priest Zantus would like to speak to you in his quarters.  He told me only moments before you came."  She blushes, "I am sorry, I should have told you immediately."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2008)

*Sivan & Sarina*

"Don't worry, Sarina. I will move to Father Zantus immediately." Sivan tells Sarina. With a last friendly nod, he is on his way. _I wonder if Zantus had strange dreams, too.
_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 29, 2008)

*Mellisande*

As Mellisande touches him, the elder gnome's eyes light up and he doubles over with side-splitting laughter, barely able to control himself.  His friend shoots a nasty glare at the younger gnome and supports the sage until he can catch his breath again.  "You should be ashamed of yourself," the human barks, "attacking an old man unprovoked like that.  I should call the guards on you."  Veznutt straightens himself and reassures his friend, "Ilsoari, tee, hee, hee, do not worry, hah, hah, I am quite unharmed."

Still chuckling he says, "Well, young miss, you certainly have something there.  I haven't laughed that hard in many months, not since the incident with the fisherman and the turtle."  He straightens his waistcoat and combs his hair back with his hands.  "I say, I think you and I need to have a little talk ... in private.  Ilsoari, if you would excuse us, please.  I will be quite safe with her, I assure you."

The older man looks doubtfully at Mellisande then assures the gnome, "As you wish, Master Parooh, I will see you at the Acadamy after this."  He stalks off in a huff, leaving the two gnomes alone.

Without fear Veznutt Parooh takes the younger gnome by the arm and leads her off back toward his library, "Tell me, child, have you ever heard of the First World?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 29, 2008)

*Arahmid*

Arahmid sneaks up on the man with the dagger and attempts to get a grip on him.  Although he is at first unaware of Arahmid's presence, the man reacts quickly to the half-orc's touch and spins around to face him. _(OOC: Stealth check 16 + 5 = 21 vs. DC 5, success! Grapple attempt 10 + 3 = 13 vs DC 17, failure)_

Now pointing the dagger at Arahmid he screams, "Stay out of this, you freak!  This is none of your business!"  Judging from the look in his eyes, you think that he is more than a little intimidated by having a half-orc in his face, and holds on to the dagger that much tighter.

The others standing around the fracas with the guards are still too caught up in that action to notice what is going on.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2008)

"Well," Mellisande muses thoughtfully, "There was a time I was talking to an old gnome, and after I made him laugh he mentioned it."

She shrugs. "But that was the first time I'd heard of it. It's the world that comes before the Second World, right?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 29, 2008)

*Arahmid, Half-orc Rogue*

*"I'm the one who decides what's my business and what's not. The way I see it, I'm doing ya a service. Murdering a guard will only get you hanged. So, I suggest you just turn around and leave. But if you insist on being stupid, I'll just have to teach ya a lesson."* says Arahmid while retrieving the wooden sap tied to his belt.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 29, 2008)

*Mellisande*

Master Parooh gives Mellisande a strange look, "Erm, in some ways, my dear.  The First World is the ancestral home of our people, where we came from long, long ago.  We are not truly of this world, but from another, even though we have all been born here.  Our connection to this world is what give us our life force, what keeps us young.  It gives our lives meaning and lets us see the vibrant colors of this reality through the prism of the First World.  You, my dear, seem to have quite a strong connection to this world, stronger than most of our kind.  The odd thing is that you were not raised by gnomes, yet still you have this bond, which means it was passed on by your birth parents.  Very, very interesting."  He muses to himself as he searches for the key to the library.

Nearly forgotten that Mellisande is there for a moment, he turns around and looks surprised.  "Oh, you are still here.  Do you have any questions?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 29, 2008)

*Arahmid*

Arahmid's opponent momentarily looks past him and blanches.  With lightning speed he sheathes his dagger behind him and begins tapping the other thugs around the struggling guards on the shoulder, "Let's get out of here!"

Briefly checking behind himself, Arahmid sees a patrol of four town guards led by Sheriff Belor Hemlock himself running down the street, their weapons drawn.  They breeze by Arahmid and finally are able to get the struggling prisoner under control as the remaining men on the street disperse into the crowd.

As three of the guards cart the bound men off to the garrison by the bay, Sheriff Hemlock turns to the half-orc and gives him an appraising look.  Hemlock is obviously of Shoanti blood, even though he is dressed in typical Chelaxian garb and does not carry a Shoanti name.  His shaved head seems to indicate that he has not given up on his original traditions completely, however.

After giving a few last command to the departing guardsmen he turns back to Arahmid and says, "I saw what you did there, trying to get that man to stand down.  You are not from Sandpoint, and I do not know you.  What is your name?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 30, 2008)

*Sivan*

Sivan leaves the cathedral proper and walks through the back courtyard to the attached rectory.  The layfolk of the church are busy here as well, cleaning and straightening everything to make it look its best.

A few knocks on the rectory door brings the High Priest's housekeeper who promptly lets the paladin into the ground floor room.  "He'll be down to see you in a few minutes," the housekeeper states, "he's just finishing up the speech he will give before the dedication."  She excuses herself and heads off into the back of the house.

Moments later there is the sound of footsteps on the wooden stairs and High Priest Ezakien Tobyn descends to greet Sivan with a firm handshake and a smile.  He is already dressed in the informal vestments of his faith: a beautifully embroidered green silk overcoat and well-worn, yet lovingly crafted leather traveling pants.  A large silver necklace in the shape of a butterfly with stars, sun, and moons hangs around his neck.   "Lovely to see you again, Sivan.  I must ask a favor of you.  The priestess of Shelyn from Windsong Abbey will not been able to attend today's festivities.  Would you be willing to stand in her place?  It is so rare to have a holy warrior of her faith in this part of the world.  You would do us honor."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Master Parooh gives Mellisande a strange look, "Erm, in some ways, my dear.  The First World is the ancestral home of our people, where we came from long, long ago.  We are not truly of this world, but from another, even though we have all been born here.  Our connection to this world is what give us our life force, what keeps us young.  It gives our lives meaning and lets us see the vibrant colors of this reality through the prism of the First World.  You, my dear, seem to have quite a strong connection to this world, stronger than most of our kind.  The odd thing is that you were not raised by gnomes, yet still you have this bond, which means it was passed on by your birth parents.  Very, very interesting."  He muses to himself as he searches for the key to the library.
> 
> Nearly forgotten that Mellisande is there for a moment, he turns around and looks surprised.  "Oh, you are still here.  Do you have any questions?"




"Well..." Mellisande hedges as she tries to scrape some kind of coherent question from the melange of thoughts that storm inside her skull. "What should I do? What does it mean? Is it good?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

Sivan & High Priest Ezakien Tobyn

"I'm the one who is honored. I will gladly stand by your side. Just tell me the plans for todays progression and I will help as much as I can. It is a good day for Sandpoint, when the followers of the good gods stand side by side to celebrate this day." Sivan answers the priest honestly, feeling a bit blushing.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 30, 2008)

*Arahmid, Half-orc Rogue*

He had gotten the attention of the sheriff himself. So much for keeping a low profile, Arahmid thought .

*"Arahmid."* He said, putting emphasis on his Shoanti name. *"I've been here for a few weeks, Sheriff, but people tend to either ignore or disregard people of my origin. Besides, it's not like I usually try to get attention, like this clown you just arrested."*


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2008)

*Saktouk, half-orc monk*



Branding Opportunity said:


> The Vudrani woman nods and folds her hands in front of her in the manner of a greeting of her people.  "May the peace of the Master be with you, brother.  You are welcome to come in and meditate, or do you seek something else?"  She turns her head to the side as if listening to a far off voice and waits for your answer.




((OOC: I'm really sorry for the lack of activity. This has been a vicious last few weeks, but the show I'm in closes this weekend, so I should have much more time after that))

Saktouk makes a noise somewhere between a snort and a laugh. "I seek a lot of things, though I seem to be no closer to finding them than when I left the abbey," he admits. "And I fear what I learned--the control, the leash to hold back this ... savage side of me--is slipping from me. Yes, meditation may be just what I need..."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 2, 2008)

*Mellisande*

The elder gnome finally finds the right key and opens the front door of "The Way North.  The building looks brand new and seems to have been built originally as a stable.

"Good?  Well, hmm, it is good for you in the sense that a strong connection to the First World means that you will stay young longer than most of our kind.  Also, you can make people laugh!  That's a pretty good thing if you ask me.  I know plenty of people in this town who could use a good laugh."

Without another word Master Parooh slams the door shut in Mellisande's face.  A second later it reopens and he sticks his nose out again.  "Oh, it was nice to meet you.  Would you care to meet me later for the Swallowtail Festival festivities in front of the new cathedral?  The White Deer and the Rusty Dragon always put out good food, and I am sure that there will be something interesting to see; something to make those interminable speeches a bit more bearable."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 2, 2008)

*Arahmid*

Sheriff Hemlock nods his head, "Yes, there are many good people in town for the dedication of the cathedral and the Swallowtail Festival, and many bad ones to take advantage of the foolish or gullible."  He pauses and gives the half-orc a long, penetrating look after which he remarks, "Which one are you, I wonder?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sivan*

The High Priest nods, "Wonderful, I am sure you will be a great addition to the ceremonies.  I will not require your presence officially until sunset when the consecration occurs, although I would suggest you stick around all day.  The welcoming speeches should have something for everyone, and if you have not taken part in Swallowtail Festival ceremonies, you are missing a truly beautiful and meaningful occasion.  Lunch of course will be provided for free to everyone in town by the local taverns.  They do it every year and the food is always quite good.

"The consecration will begin promptly at sundown.  Please be on the podium with me for that with the other ecumenical clergy.  Since you are the sole representative of your denomination I would ask you to prepare a small prayer to be said just before my own.  After the prayers the clergy will move into the cathedral and give individual blessings to the shrines.  After that the layfolk can enter and pay their respects.  You don't have to be there for that if you choose, although I am sure the townsfolk would greatly appreciate it."

With a wink he adds, "Be sure and dress in full regalia armor.  The people do love a man of the church in uniform."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> The elder gnome finally finds the right key and opens the front door of "The Way North.  The building looks brand new and seems to have been built originally as a stable.
> 
> "Good?  Well, hmm, it is good for you in the sense that a strong connection to the First World means that you will stay young longer than most of our kind.  Also, you can make people laugh!  That's a pretty good thing if you ask me.  I know plenty of people in this town who could use a good laugh."
> 
> Without another word Master Parooh slams the door shut in Mellisande's face.  A second later it reopens and he sticks his nose out again.  "Oh, it was nice to meet you.  Would you care to meet me later for the Swallowtail Festival festivities in front of the new cathedral?  The White Deer and the Rusty Dragon always put out good food, and I am sure that there will be something interesting to see; something to make those interminable speeches a bit more bearable."




Mellisande brightens at that. Food sounded great! She blissfully edits the mention of a boring speech out of her memory, replacing it with some comment about puppies, and nods happily at Parooh.

"Sure! Thanks for the..." she waves a hand around, not sure how to put it. What the old gnome had said was still kind of puzzling to her. Something about first worlds where gnomes were from and...gah. "...thanks."

When the door closes again, she turns and considers. It was a beautiful day, and Parooh had been right about the laughing thing. It wasn't a BAD thing to make someone laugh. And he'd gotten over it pretty fast, so it didn't seem to hurt anyone.

And there was food at the cathedral!

With a delighted giggle, Mellisande scooted off Parooh's porch, wending her way through the streets and alleys towards the bell tower of the cathedral.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 2, 2008)

*Arahmid, Half-orc Rogue*

Arahmid makes an angry frown. *"This is what I get for stopping one of your recruits from getting stab ? Suspicion ? Zang Ooba* ! Like others, I simply came for the festival. Now, Sheriff, unless you want to detain me, I'm going to enjoy the free food and drinks your town offers. Gods know I have little money to afford anything else."*

*Orcish curse (loosely translates to witch's something ... Eric's grandmother wouldn't approve)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sivan & High Priest Ezakien Tobyn*

"Yes, High Priest. Your wish is my command. May the gods bless the day." Sivan answers already thinking about the possible prayer... And the tasty food. _If there were not the strange dream and what happened to Chaine..._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2008)

*Arahmid*

Sheriff Hemlock holds up a hand in an attempt to quell the half-orc's fear.  "I did not mean to offend," he states plainly, switching into Shoanti.  "As you can see I am quite aware of what it means to be an outsider among these people.  But believe me, they are good people if you give them the chance.  Now if you will excuse me."

With a short nod he turns from Arahmid and walks over to where his officers are dealing with the man.  After a few short words he leads them on toward the town jail.

Arahmid is left standing alone in front of the Feedbag for only a moment before the door to the tavern opens, revealing the massive owner, Gressel Tenniwar.  He is giving barked orders to a few of his employees who are manhandling a large wheelbarrow holding an enormous cask.

He recognizes the Arahmid and shouts out a greeting.  "Come join us at our stand in front of the new cathedral, friend.  I'll be tapping this keg before it gets too warm and there will be free beer for everyone at the Swallowtail Festival!"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 9, 2008)

*Arahmid, Half-orc Rogue*

*"Now, that sounds like my kind of idea!"* Shouts out Arahmid with half a smile. Pulling up his sleeves, he then goes help the wheelbarrow make its way to the cathedral square.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 16, 2008)

*(Everyone) The Swallowtail Festival*

Everyone makes their way to the square before the church from differing parts of the village of Sandpoint.  Here dozens of taverns, inns, merchants, entertainers and sundry folk have set up stalls, booths or just rolled out Varisian carpets to celebrate the Swallowtail Festival.

The square is crowded with residents of Sandpoint, farmers from the outlying homesteads in their rough homespuns, sailors conversing in strange accents, Varisian wanderers in their brightly-colored garb, local fishermen, and even a few city folk from as far away as Magnimar.  All have come here to celebrate a day sacred to the goddess Desna and to witness the dedication of the new ecumenical cathedral.

The old Sandpoint church had burned down five years ago during a dark period known euphemistically as the "Late Unpleasantness".  During this time Sandpoint had been plagued by a spate of violent crimes culminating in the dreadful atrocities committed by a mass-murderer named Chopper.

No one ever discovered who set the fire that killed Father Tobyn and his daughter Nualia and reduced the northern half of the village to ashes, but after Chopper was found dead no one really cared.  Everyone was just happy that the horrible crimes came to an end.

Now memories of these dark times have been pushed aside and folk draw new strength in seeing their beautiful, new church.  People mill about the square, friends call out to one another and the rest peruse the various items merchants have on display.

Mayor Kendra Deverin ascends the stair to the large platform decorated with bright garlands and cloth banners that has been set up before the cathedral's entrance.  She holds up her hands and waits for the murmurs to die down, before welcoming everyone to Sandpoint and the festival.  Her friendly attitude and excitement prove contagious as she jokes about how even Larz Rovanky, the local tanner and notorious workaholic, managed to tear himself away from his hides to attend.  Friendly laughter spreads about the square, noticeably absent from Larz himself.  She thanks everyone again and wishes them a joyous festival.

She is followed by Sheriff Hemlock, a Shoanti tribesman gone local, who brings the crowd down a bit with his dour mood and his reminder to be safe around the evening's bonfire.  He then requests for a moment of silence to remember those who lost their lives in the fire five years ago.  He leaves the stage and is followed by the proprietor of the Sandpoint Theater. 

Fortunately Cyrdak Drokkus is more than up to the challenge of bringing the crowd's mood back up with his rousing anecdotes.  He delivers a not completely irreverent recap of the long process the town went through to finance the construction of the new cathedral.  He throws in a bit of self-promotion at the end, as is his wont, inviting everyone to stop by the theater the following evening to check out his new production of "The Harpy's Curse," revealing that the lead role of Avisera the Harpy Queen will be plaed by none other than the famous Magnimaran diva Allishanda!  He is loudly cheered by the crowd and gives everyone a big stage wink before turning things over to Father Zantus.

This young-looking high priest of Desna is the last of the speakers this morning.  He gives a short speech thanking everyone for coming before declaring the Swallowtail Festival underway.

Following this everyone resumes their previous conversations or activities as people mill about the square.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 17, 2008)

*Arahmid, Half-orc Rogue*

Arahmid was enjoying himself at the Swallowtail festival. While according little attention to the speeches, he stayed near Feedbag's stall, eating his full, getting a bit drunk and exchanging crude jokes with the nearby people. After the Sheriff's short speech, Arahmid goes question Gressel about the shoanti. *"The Sheriff, what's his story ? Is he always so grim and suspicious ?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2008)

Mellisande listens to the speeches attentively for a couple of minutes, then creeps over to the food to sneakily eat while everyone else's attention is fixed on the oration. Of course, the food is free for all today, but it's more exciting to hunch behind the tables and craftily snatch each delicacy as if she had to be careful about being seen.

At each moment of applause she joins in with gusto though, because giving applause is fun. She has no idea of what exactly is being applauded, of course.

She then tries to make people laugh at inappropriate junctures, but after a few unsuccessful attempts decides that this ability requires her to touch someone to work...and she's not eager to be so easily identifiable as the culprit.

Finally she drifts over to the least uninteresting of the speakers, Mr Drokkus of the theater. There she munches idly on a sweetbread and gazes at Allishanda, wishing she were big like that so she could be in plays.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2008)

*Saktouk, half-orc monk*

Saktouk found his meditation calming, though there was still something brewing inside him. Restless, he took his leave of the mysterious woman and wandered about, moving with the flow of people. He tried to avoid eye contatct, especially with those smatterings of Shoanti he saw. Since arriving, Saktouk had discovered they reacted poorly to the way he showed his own Shoanti heritage. The last thing he wanted was to incite some sort of honor-feud; mother would have hated that most of all.

It was with mild surprise that the half-orc found himself in the center of a crowd. In his selfish introspection, he'd completely forgotton about the swallowtail festival. His mood lightened somewhat as he began to move between the booths, sampling the wares, though part of him kept waiting for something to happen. What, though, he couldn't say.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 23, 2008)

*Sivan*

Still a bit nervous, Sivan walks through the crowd, especially smiling at attendants who are wearing symbols of Shelyn and/or varisian blood. Then he enjoys the free meals and goes through his speech in his mind.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 29, 2008)

*Arahmid*

Gressel turns to the half-orc and nods, "Ay, that he is.  If you ask me he's trying too hard to fit in.  He and his brother came in from off the Storval Plateau.  His brother kept to his traditions for the most part, but the sheriff tried to blend in more with us Chelaxians.  Even went so far as to change his name to the Chelish equivalent."  The large man points a few stalls down, "That there is his brother, Garridan Viskalai, he runs the White Deer Inn just up Church street. They haven't talked to each other in years."

The man that Gressel points to does have a remarkable likeness to Sheriff Hemlock, although he looks a bit older.  The stall he runs is decorated with splendid banners and a large painted sign depicting a white deer in mid-leap.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 30, 2008)

*The Dedication*

The afternoon progresses in a fine manner, and everyone enjoys the free food and drink that the taverns have so generously provided.  It soon becomes apparent that the darling of the lunch is once again, Ameiko Kaijitsu, whose remarkable curry-spiced salmon and early winterdrop mead easily overshadow the other offerings, such as the Hagfish's lobster chowder or the White Deer's peppercorn venison.

Finally the sun begins to set, and Father Zantus takes the central podium flanked by visiting representatives of the other faiths.  The Varisian knight of Shelyn named Sivan draws particularly favorable comments from the women in the audience, who think that he looks particularly in his gleaming mail.

Since most folk are still busy enjoying each other's conviviality, not to mention their fourth or fifth ale, Father Zantus uses a thunderstone to attract everyone's attention.  The staccato crash and rumble of the stone draw the eyes of even the farthest gone reveler as the High Priest clears his throat as he prepares to recite the Prayer of First Dreaming.  As his sonorous voice intones the opening song, “Oh blessed be she who wanders among the stars,” a second, discordant melody can be heard wafting above the crowd.  Sung in screeching, high voices the words are the worst broken Taldoran:
“Goblin chew and goblin bite.
Goblin cut and goblin fight.
Stab der dog and cut der horse,
goblin eat and take by force!”

A woman's scream slices through the air, and a few moments later, another scream rises, then another.  The crowd parts and something low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbing glee as the a stray dog gives a pained yelp and then collapses with a gurgle, its throat cut open from ear to ear.

_(OOC: Visual Perception checks, Arahmid 18 + 5 = 23, success! Sivan 17 + 0 = 17, success! Mellisande 1 + 0 = 1, failure, Saktouk 4 + 7 = 11, failure; Everyone rolls initiative: Mellisande 15 + 2 = 17, Arahmid 14 + 2 = 16, Sivan 7 + 1 = 8, Saktouk 3 + 4 = 7; This is a surprise round, but only Arahmid and Sivan may act in it)_

[sblock=Arahmid and Sivan]You see the shape that raced by and killed the dog was that of a goblin, who now hides under a nearby wagon, licking the blood off of his dogslicer and searching with glee for a new target.  This is the only goblin you see.  _OOC: You may act in this surprise round. Please post all actions to the OOC Thread_[/sblock]

_OOC: The "C"s on the map below are meant to designate crowds.  Moving through a square occupied by a crowd costs double movement._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 1, 2008)

*An Interrupted Dedication, Surprise Round*

INITIATIVE:
_(OOC: Note that only the Goblins, Arahmid, and Sivan can act during the Surprise Round)_

Goblins 20 + 1 = 21
Saktouk 14 + 4 = 18
Sivan 12 + 1 = 13
Arahmid 10 + 2 = 12
Mellisande 7 + 2 = 9
Crowd = 1

The insane, high-pitched screetching sing-song continues as the crowd starts to grow more and more panicked, even though most of them still don't know exactly what is going on.

"Goblin race and goblin jump.
Goblin eat and goblin bump.
Burn der skin and mash der head.
Goblin here and you be dead!"

A goblin to the north of the speaker platform jumps out from underneath a food tent and waves his hole-ridden dogslicer threateningly at the crowd as he jumps back and forth from one foot the other.  He is dressed in ratty leather armor and seems to have dozes of metal rings piercing his body in seemingly random places.

The goblin who killed the dog just to the south of the platform stays under wagon hacking the animal's head off and laughing so hard he start to choke a bit.  He is covered in the dog's blood as he slashes again and again with his crude weapon.

A third goblin jumps up onto a stall between Mellisande and Saktouk and begins grabbing handfulls of Venison in both hands, shoving it into his mouth and pockets.  He is dressed in similarly tatty leather armor and seems to be wearing a turtle shell as a helmet.

"*A Goblin! What is the little bugger doing here?*" Arahmid says to no one in particular. He knows that goblins rarely act alone and, with a crowd between him and the goblin, he knows there isn't much he can do. Arahmid rathers grabs his bow, and pulls out an arrow.  He looks for a nearby hiding spot and waits for things to develop. All his senses are alerted and he looks for any other goblins.  His experience with these nasty buggers tells him that this is quite an unusal occurence, as goblins are generally much too cowardly to attack a settlement the size of Sandpoint during daylight hours.  Most prefer overwhelming odds and/or nasty subterfuge to help them.  _OOC:  Draw weapon; Knowledge (local) 13 + 5 = 18_

Sivan moves towards the vile little creature, his glaive ready in hand.
"Don't panic. I will take a look at the creature." Sivan calls.  Most around him don't know quite what the paladin is referring to, as they have not seen the goblin.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2008)

With a goggle-eyed expression of utter surprise on her face, Mellisande watched the sudden additions to the festivities. The goblin on the cart proved especially bizarre, and just as she was thinking maybe this could be sort of fun...she heard the death cries of the dog, and saw the goblin burst out to threaten folks with its sword.

And something clicked in Mellisande's head; in her heart. Something cold. Something that belonged to winter.

"No!" she shouted, and her breath puffed out in front of her as if it was a cold day. "You're ruining EVERYTHING!"

Acting on instinct, Mellisande raised her hand. From it sprang something white and blue, that streaked through the air leaving little sprinkles of snow behind it. Streaked directly at the goblin that was threatening the crowd!

(Ray of Frost! Target is the goblin to the north of the platform. Hopefully Sartouk will get the one on the wagon.  +3 to hit with ranged touch, for a big 1d3 damage. Does Mellisande have her crossbow? It seems weird to think of her with it at a party...but on the other hand, I dunno where she'd keep it if it wasn't on her.)


----------

